# BANGKOK | Bangkok Mall | Pro



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*BANGKOK | BANGKOK MALL | Pro*


Bangkok, Thailand









http://www.themallgroup.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mall_Group
https://www.facebook.com/themallgroup











atom said:


> *Mall Group pumping Bt50 bn into six world-class shopping centres*
> _The Nation May 7, 2014 1:00 am_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

site https://goo.gl/maps/yntxf


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

[[A]uto] said:


>


...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

wwc234 said:


>


...


----------



## YuriThai (Apr 25, 2015)

เงียบหาย


----------



## MagnamonKunGz (Aug 29, 2011)

^^
Because Syntec "Emquartier" construction project isn't completed. Syntec will move on and start construction in this quarter.


----------

